# Why Antimode instead of AVR?



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Lots of info here on Antimode DualCore but couldn't find forest through the trees. Is this device intended for use in addition to an AVR's processing, or instead of it?

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## SuperFan (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey blue, the antimode can be used either instead of, or in addition to your friendly neighborhood audyssey or other avr specific eq. Its mostly designed for help in taming peaks below 500hz or so that are room induced. 

I got the dualcore model which is somewhat of a swiss army knife in that it can do the sub cal, dual sub cal, can be used to cal higher frequencies for 2.0 or 2.1 setups, it can also be used as a DAC and pre amp. It has a lot of different use cases. The more basic cheaper 8033 is designed more for just sub calibration and has no built in display and limited post cal tweaks you can do.

I'm using the dualcore with a cheaper avr setup with basic audyssey eq that doesn't handle lower freq much at all. It has the capability of displaying your before and after room response on an onboard screen and you can save up to 4 separate eq curves. You can also save other room measurements to display after various filters are appkied. After it cals out your room with the included mic you can apply various house curves, peq filters etc to fine tune to taste. You can then switch at will between them with the included remote.

Its similar to minidsp and bfd type devices but is a little more simplistic in that it does a lot of the flattening automatically and you can then tweak after or just go with its best attempt. Mini DSP and others are more capable of full range cal through 20khz though than many of the antimode products. Antimode is mostly plug and play but gives a lot of tweakability also if wanted. Minidsp is super hands on so ultimate flexibility but a lot of time/learning curve to put in. (Cheaper though)
Audyssey is mostly just you get what you get so antimode in my mind is placed above audyssey but below mini DSP as far as what it allows you to tweak and how much user input is required.

I'm going to use mine with settings specific to 3 use cases, music, movies and TV. It allows me to also boost on the fly the overall sub levels up and down to taste while sitting on my duff in the MLP . I bundled mine up with dual PSA subs and got a nice discount on all of it.

Lots of rambling there but hopefully answered your question....


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Here is some more info from the Absolute Sound...

http://www.theabsolutesound.com/articles/dspeaker-anti-mode-20-dualcore-digital-signal-processor/


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

SuperFan said:


> ...Lots of rambling there but hopefully answered your question....


Yup, and then some! Glad I read it twice and didn't ask what you already included. Thanks!



ellisr63 said:


> Here is some more info from the Absolute Sound...


Missed that one. Thanks to you as welll!


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

If your receiver (mine is Yamaha RX-V773) has a PEQ (YPAO in my case) that does not EQ the sub (it EQ 5 channels or 7 channels but not the .1 sub out) then antimode is your choice between your amp and the sub. EQ the sub with AM first and after, run your PEQ device. It is very good. Dual core is plug-n-play if you want (as myself) but more capable for someone who knows more how to eq sound with parametrics filters etc.


----------

